# Looking for a large mini to join my spoo pack



## Janice H (Mar 13, 2013)

I have started to look for a large mini or small standard. Is there a difference in temperament between the 2? I've always had standards. I live in ontario, Canada Any leads to good ethical breeders? Any suggestions and comments would be appreciated


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Better a large mini than a small spoo. A small dog may have defects. as can a VERY large dog. Breeders tend to select for a given size and dogs outside this range can have recessive genes or defects. I think spoos have more "character" than minis but they both behave much the same when adults.
Eric


----------



## Janice H (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks. That is something I hadn't considered


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

I think it depends on what you are calling a small spoo AND who you are getting them from. My girl is only about 21 inches tall and so are many of her female relatives. ONE of her cousins is a huge 18 inches tall. There are some exquisite, small, healthy females out there. The mother of my new puppy is probably only 19 to 20 inches tall... Now folks who are breeding ONLY for small size may have unhealthy stock but then that can happen whenever a person breeds for a single criteria.


----------



## Janice H (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks, my girl is a small standard too, coming in at approx 21". I was hoping to find a male that would come in between 19-20". That would be pretty big for a mini and quite small for a standard. actually, I'm not sure standards that are in that size range even exist!


----------

